# Looking for old crewmates from Palm line



## Chief Sparky (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, 
Just wondering if anybody out there remembers my Dad, Bri Kenny, he last sailed on the Kano palm not sure what year. As the old bugger is just about computer illiterate i'm just starting the ball rolling for him. He would be thrilled to get in touch with former colleagues. So don't be shy drop him a line. 
look forward to hearing from you.


----------

